# six years searching....wjm



## jfjkd11000 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have spent six years on and off searching for some definitive word on the legendary fight between Bruce Lee and Wong Jak Man. Seems an equal # of ppl. buy LInda and JYLs story as do wjm and chen's story.

What is the truth?


----------



## Robert Lee (Jul 6, 2010)

jfjkd11000 said:


> I have spent six years on and off searching for some definitive word on the legendary fight between Bruce Lee and Wong Jak Man. Seems an equal # of ppl. buy LInda and JYLs story as do wjm and chen's story.
> 
> What is the truth?


Story has been told for many years. Why search for the truth if you can not believe what you have already heard. Besides it would change nothing. Bruce is gone , He can not tell what happened the past is the past move to your own future


----------



## Gruenewald (Jul 16, 2010)

We know the gist of what happened, we know what resulted (the beginnings of JKD's development as a conscious thing as opposed to something brewing in the back of Bruce's mind). For me that's enough.


----------



## eastnashvillemartialarts (Jul 19, 2010)

You should probably file this question under "who cares?"
The truth probably lies somewhere in the middle of all the different accounts floating around.

And as said, the main thing to be learned from it is that there was a fight.
After the fight Bruce wanted to re-evaluate and change things substantially.

John


----------



## Padawan.U.K (Jun 30, 2011)

I spent less than 6 minutes researching this...
Jack Man Wong does not belie[ve] Bruce would actually fight, and tries to delay the match. Bruce becomes angered and insists that they not wait. Wong then tries to put limitations on techniques. Bruce refuses "rules"and the two go no holds barred. Bruce begins to pound his opponent in only a couple of seconds. As Bruce is winning, Wong attemps to flee, but is caught by Bruce. Bruce begins to beat him on the ground. Students of the other teacher attempted to step in and help their teacher, James Lee, Bruce's good friend prevent this. Later he is bothered on why the fight took so long and begins to re-evaluate his style. 

Cheers, hope that clears thing up.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahh the big fight between Bruce Lee and Wong Jack Man and depending on which side of the story you want to believe, and in this case there appears to be more than 2, Bruce did or did not win quickly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wong_Jack_Man


----------



## punisher73 (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is another thread on the subject with a couple of article links to the accounts.

My personal opinion, I think that Bruce and Linda Lee did a great job of turning the event into a money maker for them whatever did happen.


----------

